# T-Shirts



## Jelly (12 August 2007)

Hoi zusammen!

Ich hab eben in nem Forum gesehen, die verchecken sogar Poloshirts und T.Shirts und so... Wär das nicht was für uns? Hab neulich fürs geschäfts auch machen lassen, wenn einige zusammenkommen, wirds gar nicht mal soo teuer. Dachte mit nem normalen Aufdruck "sps-forum.de" auf der linken Brusttasche oder so ähnlich.

Was haltet ihr davon? Is ja nur mal ein Vorschlag...

Also so ein Polo mit Aufdruck würd mich schon noch reizen.


----------



## Stollentroll (12 August 2007)

Kommt drauf an was mir der Admin bezahlt dafür das ich Werbung für ihn mache.

@Jelly: Laufen die Geschäfte so schlecht das Du schon einen Sponsor suchst?


----------



## Jelly (12 August 2007)

*achso!*

hehe, so hab ichs noch gar nicht betrachtet...


----------



## Markus (12 August 2007)

das thema habe wir letztes jahr auf der messe diskutiert, denke wir sollten für dieses jahr welche machen. ich habe schon häufiger shirts, hemden, polover,... bedrucken lassen - ich kümmere mich mal draum.

ich persönlich wäre aber für polos, sieht besser aus als ein t-shirt...


----------



## seeba (13 August 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> ich persönlich wäre aber für polos, sieht besser aus als ein t-shirt...


Genau, die T-Shirts den Bauern...


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (13 August 2007)

*Lieber junger Freund!*



seeba schrieb:


> Genau, die T-Shirts den Bauern...


Na dann gehöre ich wohl zu dieser Gattung  . Allerdings würde ich weder ein T-Shirt noch ein gebügeltes Hemd mit Werbeaufdruck tragen, nicht einmal für Markus. Für meinen Chef würde ich es mir vielleicht noch einmal überlegen, jedoch besteht da keine Gefahr  , er wirbt grundsätzlich nicht.

Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Lipperlandstern (13 August 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> ich persönlich wäre aber für polos, sieht besser aus als ein t-shirt...


 
Auf jeden Fall..... aber bitte mit Brusttasche.    Für den Kuli und das Namensschildchen


----------



## zotos (13 August 2007)

Und was soll da drauf stehen?

UG-Fanclub

oder 

???


----------



## mst (13 August 2007)

Also, mir würden Polos auch besser gefallen, ich nehme auf jeden fall eines.


----------



## MatMer (13 August 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Und was soll da drauf stehen?
> 
> UG-Fanclub
> 
> ...


oder UG wir vermissen dich


----------



## godi (13 August 2007)

MatMer schrieb:


> oder UG wir vermissen dich


 
oder andre hassen dich!


----------



## Ralle (13 August 2007)

*Ein Logo bitte*

Zotos, kram doch mal dein schickes Logo raus! Da können dann alle ihren Senf dazu abgeben  und zum Schluß nehmen wir es dann trotzdem !


----------



## Markus (13 August 2007)

auf der messe war es eigentlich mehr als erkennungszeichen als ein werbeschild gedacht. meinetwegen kann da auch "ficken hilft" oder sowas draufstehen...


----------



## Rainer Hönle (13 August 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> auf der messe war es eigentlich mehr als erkennungszeichen als ein werbeschild gedacht. meinetwegen kann da auch "ficken hilft" oder sowas draufstehen...


Hilft wogegen?


----------



## edison (13 August 2007)

Schöne sache, hoffentlich wird dieses Jahr was draus.
Bin dabei


----------



## seeba (13 August 2007)

Will auch eins haben...


----------



## Andreas (13 August 2007)

Hoi,

würd mich auch dran beteiligen damits für alle günstig wird  

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Ralle (13 August 2007)

Ach so, ich will noch'n Kapuzen-Pulli, ne Kapuzenjacke, eine Schirmmütze und einen Schlafanzug !!!!! UNBEDINGT !!!!!


----------



## Andreas (13 August 2007)

geht net!
Wenn die mir ein Polo Hemd geschneidert haben wirds bei dir nur noch für ein Teil reichen! Dann is nähmlich der Stoff Alle


----------



## plc_tippser (13 August 2007)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ach so, ich will noch'n Kapuzen-Pulli, ne Kapuzenjacke, eine Schirmmütze und einen Schlafanzug !!!!! UNBEDINGT !!!!!


 

Kondome nicht vergessen


----------



## zotos (13 August 2007)

plc_tippser schrieb:


> Kondome nicht vergessen



Ja für Ralle müssen dann aber auch noch ein paar Viagra dabei ;o)


----------



## Ralle (13 August 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Ja für Ralle müssen dann aber auch noch ein paar Viagra dabei ;o)



Ja, ja, ja, hatte ich einen Schlafanzug haben wollen, wenn ich vorgehabt hätte, Kondome zu benutzen?

Aber mal im Ernst Zotos, stell mal das LOGO rein!


----------



## zotos (13 August 2007)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ja, ja, ja, hatte ich einen Schlafanzug haben wollen, wenn ich vorgehabt hätte, Kondome zu benutzen?
> 
> Aber mal im Ernst Zotos, stell mal das LOGO rein!



Ja Ralle wir wissen ja alle das Du ein Anständiger (echter) Programmierer bist.

Das Logo? Hast Du das noch ich müsste suchen.

//Edit: Gefunden. Aber so gut finde ich das nun auch nicht. Bei einem Polo-Shirt fände ich eine gestickte Version mit einfachem Schriftzug besser.


----------



## Andreas (13 August 2007)

Ich hätte gerne das Siemens LOGO! Logo drauf ;-)


----------



## zotos (13 August 2007)

Andreas schrieb:


> Ich hätte gerne das Siemens LOGO! Logo drauf ;-)



Eine LOGO!? Bist Du schwul?


----------



## Ralle (13 August 2007)

So das isses als Vorschau, mit freundlicher Genehmigung von member zotos.

PS: Keine Ahnung warum das Teil nicht vergrößert wird, auf meinem Laptop funzt die Datei, aber zur Vorschau reicht es ja.


----------



## seeba (13 August 2007)

Ich bin aber für dunkelblaue Poloshirts!


----------



## Jelly (13 August 2007)

*jo...*

dunkelblau, weisse Aufschrift, mehr muss ja gar nicht sein... oder hat wer ein bescheidenes logo?

//oder die schrift doch in Siemens-grün?


----------



## godi (13 August 2007)

Das Logo würd sich gut auf Kaffeetassen und Gläser machen. 
Vielleicht noch mit Sponsoren darunter und auf den diversen Messen verschenken / verkaufen...


----------



## zotos (13 August 2007)

Jelly schrieb:


> dunkelblau, weisse Aufschrift, mehr muss ja gar nicht sein...





seeba schrieb:


> Ich bin aber für dunkelblaue Poloshirts!



Dunkelblau?

Kommt doch mit blauen Latzhosen und Aufschrift dann kann man euch auch gleich erkennen ;o) Euch steht doch eh besser rosa ;o)

Ein dezentes dunkel grau bis anthrazit.


----------



## seeba (13 August 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Ein dezentes dunkel grau bis anthrazit.


Auch einverstanden...


----------



## Jelly (13 August 2007)

*zustimm*


----------



## doublecee (13 August 2007)

also ich wär auch dabei ...macht was :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:  ...hehe


----------



## Balou (13 August 2007)

Also so Pauschal gesagt wär ich auch dabei.

Aber als Farbe wär mir ROT doch ne nette sache.


----------



## nade (13 August 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Dunkelblau?
> 
> Kommt doch mit blauen Latzhosen und Aufschrift dann kann man euch auch gleich erkennen ;o) Euch steht doch eh besser rosa ;o)
> 
> Ein dezentes dunkel grau bis anthrazit.



Latzhose :kotz: bin und war ich noch nie ein Freund von. Zudem Black is Beautyfull 

Für UG wenner wieder erscheinen sollte, dann eins mit reflecktierender Schrift auf dem Rücken "KOP-Killer". :evil:


----------



## seeba (13 August 2007)

Nein nein nein, kein rot... :twisted:


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (13 August 2007)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich wäre für:
Schwarz,
Dunkelgrau
oder
Anthrazit! 

Auf KEINEN! fall rot!!!:twisted: 
Wie wäre es mit einer kleinen Abstimmung, zwecks Farbwahl? 

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Andreas (13 August 2007)

@Zotos

Wieso? Als abschreckendes Beispiel ist das doch Ideal geeignet  

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## zotos (13 August 2007)

seeba schrieb:


> Auch einverstanden...



Ahhhh.... Dich zu provozieren wird auch immer schwerer ;o)


----------



## seeba (13 August 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Ahhhh.... Dich zu provozieren wird auch immer schwerer ;o)


Meinste?


----------



## edison (13 August 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Eine LOGO!? Bist Du schwul?


 
Brüll mich gleich weg,
wie wärs mit einem Babyblauen Froteestrampler als Alternative zum Schlafanzug?
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/ima...302-3653142-2402451?ie=UTF8&n=12950651&s=toys

SPS-Forum Merchandising echt klasse.
Auf dem Strampler hätt ich gern KOP killer als dezentes Logo und SPS Forum in Neonrot auf dem Rücken.


----------



## zotos (13 August 2007)

Kennt jemand eine Firma die sowas zu einem vernünftigen Preis auch bestickt? Ich finde die Aufdrucke meist qualitativ nicht gerade gut.


----------



## TobiasA (13 August 2007)

Ich habe auch Interesse an einem T- oder Poloshirt, lieber noch das Poloshirt, aber in Schwarz, dunkelgrau, anthrazit oder dunkelblau. Namenssschriftzug wäre fein, aber wohl zu kompliziert.

Kondome bitte nur mit exklusiven SPS- Forum Lustnoppen in Form eines Step7- Logos, oder, alternativ, mit dem Schriftzug "Siemens- Lass dich bestechen".

Kaffeetassen auch gerne. Schlafanzüge trage ich keine, alternativ dazu würde ich einen mit "SPS-Forum" bestickten Sombrero nehmen.

Außerdem überlege ich, ob ich mir "SPS- Programmieren kann multiple Orgasmen verursachen" auf den Arsch tätowiere.

Gruß, Tobias


----------



## Oberchefe (13 August 2007)

> _oder UG wir vermissen dich_


 
Oder "Reif für die Insel"?


----------



## Andreas (13 August 2007)

@Zotos

Frag doch mal hier: http://www.stickdesign.eu/
Hab da mal ein paar Shirts und Polohemden Sticken lassen. Die Preise sind OK und die Qualität gut.


Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Jens_Ohm (15 August 2007)

*Uniform*

Ich frage mich warum in Deutschland so oft ein Drang besteht, sich zu Uniformieren  ;-)

Polo nem ich auch, leider werde ich bei dem  Stoffverbrauch die Durchschnittsmenge auch nicht nach unten ziehen.

Gruß Jens


----------



## Andreas (15 August 2007)

Watt solls dann...

Das logo würde sich auch gut auf Schwarzen Kaffee Tassen machen... Gibts da nicht so Foliengedöns für den Tintenstrahldrucker...

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Steve81 (15 August 2007)

Andreas schrieb:


> Watt solls dann...
> 
> Das logo würde sich auch gut auf Schwarzen Kaffee Tassen machen... Gibts da nicht so Foliengedöns für den Tintenstrahldrucker...
> 
> ...


 
Das Folinzeug taugt aber nicht wirklich was. Würde ich vielleicht privat verwenden aber sicherlich nicht für etwas das verkauft werden soll.
Besticken der Shirts macht da schon mehr her.


----------



## MatMer (15 August 2007)

Die Kosten könnte ja ein "ehemaliger" dieses Forum übernehmen, als Sponsor quasi, der hat ja genug Geld schreibt er...

Und dann gibt es die Schwarzen Versionen mit "UG Fan" und die Weißen Versionen mit "Kein UG Fan"


----------



## zotos (15 August 2007)

MatMer schrieb:


> Die Kosten könnte ja ein "ehemaliger" dieses Forum übernehmen, als Sponsor quasi, der hat ja genug Geld schreibt er...
> 
> Und dann gibt es die Schwarzen Versionen mit "UG Fan" und die *rosa* Versionen mit "Kein UG Fan = schwul"



Ich habe das korrigiert.


----------



## MatMer (15 August 2007)

ich hab auch ernsthaft überlegt erst rosa stat weiß zu schreiben, aber dann machen die das ja wirklich...


----------



## maxi (16 August 2007)

Hallo euch,

so T-Shirts etc. sind nur wirklich cool wenn euer Nick und euer Bild mit drauf gedruckt sind. Ansonsten macht es ja nicht so viel Sinn.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (17 August 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> Hallo euch,
> 
> so T-Shirts etc. sind nur wirklich cool wenn euer Nick und euer Bild mit drauf gedruckt sind. Ansonsten macht es ja nicht so viel Sinn.


 

Jedenfalls werden keine grünen, hüpfende Smilies draufgedruckt ....

Sorry...   

und warum soll MEIN Foto auf ein Shirt welches ICH trage ????


----------



## zotos (17 August 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> Hallo euch,
> 
> so T-Shirts etc. sind nur wirklich cool wenn euer Nick und euer Bild mit drauf gedruckt sind. Ansonsten macht es ja nicht so viel Sinn.



Ja klar un auf dem Rücken noch eine Zielscheibe!

Dann machen wir einen Treffpunkt aus eine Messe oder so und maxi kann alle Signatur Widersacher "begrüßen".


----------



## Ralle (17 August 2007)

Ich denk mal, der maxi muß immer einen Soll-Ist-Vergleich machen, dazu braucht er ein Foto. Außerdem erkennt er sich früh wahrscheinlich oft selbst nicht und meint, das ist bei allen Leuten so .


----------



## OHGN (17 August 2007)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> und warum soll MEIN Foto auf ein Shirt welches ICH trage ????


 
Ich glaube Maxi meint das Benutzerbild, von Foto hat er nichts gesagt.


maxi schrieb:


> Hallo euch,
> 
> so T-Shirts etc. sind nur wirklich cool wenn euer Nick und euer *Bild *mit drauf gedruckt sind. Ansonsten macht es ja nicht so viel Sinn.


----------



## MatMer (17 August 2007)

es gibt doch LED Gürtel mit Laufschrift, da könnte Maxi doch seine Signatur rein "proggen"....


----------



## maxi (17 August 2007)

MatMer schrieb:


> es gibt doch LED Gürtel mit Laufschrift, da könnte Maxi doch seine Signatur rein "proggen"....


 
Habe so etwas schon mal ganz in riesen gross gebaut, Hüpfte im Takt der Musik.
Aber danke für deine Idee.


----------



## maxi (17 August 2007)

Gibt es dann für Frauen so T shirts wo die (o)(o) dolle betonen, mit schlanker Talie und ohne Ärmel.
Und so das wenn ich ihnen aus versheen Bier oder Sekt drüber schütte es durchsig wird 

Dann gehts ab auf der Messe


----------



## MatMer (17 August 2007)

nur das wir mal gar nicht sooo viel Frauen hier haben

und leider auch sehr viel Frauen solche "Girlie"-Shirts anziehen die es eigentlich nicht tun sollten, das Figur betonen....


----------



## Ralle (17 August 2007)

MatMer schrieb:


> nur das wir mal gar nicht sooo viel Frauen hier haben
> 
> * und leider auch sehr viel Frauen solche "Girlie"-Shirts anziehen die es eigentlich nicht tun sollten, das Figur betonen....*


*

100% Ack* dafür

Oder wollte Maxi das anziehen????


----------



## maxi (17 August 2007)

Sieht sicher sexy aus bei mir 120kg Kampfsau


----------



## MatMer (17 August 2007)

zierliche handliche frauen mit dem gleichen gewicht ziehen auch solche Shrits an Maxi, also trau dich.... 

ich wills zwar eigentlich gar nicht sehen, aber lustig wäre es bestimmt:twisted:


----------



## Andreas (17 August 2007)

Tach Post!

jetzt ist das ganze aber schon wieder irgendwie ausm Takt gekommen... Was is nun mit den Shirts?????


Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Markus (18 August 2007)

Also Farbe wird im Bereich Dunkelblau bis antrazit liegen.

Das Logo von Zotos passt dort aber schlecht drauf wegen der schwarzen schrift und dem dunklen Kreis.

Dennoch fände ich ein solches Logo schöner als einen reinen schriftzug.
Das Wort "Member" würde ich weglassen, das hört sich so nach "ich habe keine freunde, hänge den ganzen tag in unserer coolen underground communitiy ab, bin ein freak und stolz darauf! hier kann jeder sehen das ich doch toll bin, ich bin member..." an...

Kannst du (Zotos), oder sonst wer das Logo noch einmal überarbeiten?

Das Logo machen wir auf die inke Brust.
sollen wir noch die Webadresse dazuschreiben? Ich fände es ohne besser bzw. nicht so aufdringlich.


Ich würde auf jeden Fall hochwertige Polos verwenden und das Logo bzw. ggf. die Webadresse aufsticken. Dann kann man das Ding auch zur nächsten Messe oder zu meiner Hochzeit und an meinem Geburtstag tragen (für ein treues Meber gehört sich das schliesslich  ).

Ein besticktes hochwertiges Polo wird ca. 20€ kosten.
20km von mir ist ein Laden bei denen ich sowas schon öfters machen lies, sollte die ehrenvolle Aufgabe mir zugeteilt werden, dann nur mit denen. Dort habe ich gute Erfahrungen gemacht und alles was neu und weiter weg ist nimmt zu viel Zeit in anspruch die ich nicht habe.

Ich starte jetzt mal eine Umfrage, wer so ein teil haben will soll dort voten.

Und irgendwer anders soll seinen Ar*** bewegen und das Logo anpassen...


----------



## zotos (18 August 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> ...
> Das Logo von Zotos passt dort aber schlecht drauf wegen der schwarzen schrift und dem dunklen Kreis.
> ...



Nur um mir Arbeit zu ersparen und Du gerade online bist. Wie soll das ganze aus sehen?

(SPS)-Forum 

Der Kreis mit dem SPS und die Schrift soll weiß sein oder wie.

Ich gebe es zu ich bin ein Nullraff.

PS: Welches Dateiformat?


----------



## Markus (18 August 2007)

keine ahnung, bin eine katastrophe was gutes design und guten geschmack angeht...


----------



## zotos (18 August 2007)

Also jetzt mal ganz schlicht.


----------



## Zefix (18 August 2007)

vielleicht noch ein .de hinten dran? Soviel Zeit muss sein


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (18 August 2007)

Und auf den Rücken das hier?


----------



## TommyG (18 August 2007)

Au ja,

aber nur, wenn an den roten Punkten LED's drin sind und jeder, der da mehr als 15 sec draufguckt son 'wuschhhh' sieht 

BTT: Ich wäre für simpel, weißer Kreis, und das 'de' dahinter...

Freu mich drauf...

Tom


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (18 August 2007)

Falls es etwas farbenfroher ausfallen dürfte? Wie wär's hiermit?


----------



## MW (19 August 2007)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Und auf den Rücken das hier?


 

Outet sich hier ein Stargate Fan ????


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (19 August 2007)

Naja, ein Fan bin ich grundsätzlich nicht. Aber wenn ich die Glotze mal an habe, dann meistens am Mittwoch um 20:15h.


----------



## TommyG (19 August 2007)

höhöhö...

:sm24:

Wenn man im 'real life' doch Probs mal eben so Cartermäßig wegerklären könnte... Obwohl, das 'In der Tat' hab ich mittlerweile auch schon drauf


----------



## nade (19 August 2007)

Also Föhnig zotos, das 2. mit dem Kreis nicht ganz ausgefüllt sieht, denk ich mal, nicht schlecht aus.
Und Dagobert das würde nur mit individuellem Text bei jedem passen.
Z.B. Zerstören, nur es darf nicht mir gehören; für die Instandhalter.


----------



## Andreas (19 August 2007)

@nade
netter versuch, fällt dir da nicht was besseres für die Instandhalter ein?
Da bin ich eher für den Schnecken Spruch 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## TommyG (19 August 2007)

Uiii,

zuerst Stargate, dann noch Rammstein?

Ich sag dann: 'In den Staub...'


----------



## TobiasA (19 August 2007)

nade schrieb:


> Also Föhnig zotos, das 2. mit dem Kreis nicht ganz ausgefüllt sieht, denk ich mal, nicht schlecht aus.


 
Jup. Also das Schlichte, nicht das Bunte  Die Farb- (bzw. Grau-) abstufungen sind aber wahrscheinlich schwer zu sticken, vielleicht einfach ohne Abstufung, sondern nur ein schlichter Schriftzug.

Ich bin auch dafür, das "Member" wegzulassen. Dafür aber gerne ein .de hinten dran. Wenn nicht, isses mir auch wurscht.

Hmm. Ist echt blöd mit den Mädels hier. Ich glaube, ich habe den falschen Beruf- hätte besser Masseur oder Sonnenbank- Servicetechniker werden sollen. Alternativ dazu Bademeister  

Kann man die dann eigentlich nachmachen lassen? Wenn mir z.B. das eine so gut gefällt, dass ich noch eins haben will? Oder ich weiter zunehme und mir das Alte nimmer passt?

Gruß, Tobias


----------



## zotos (20 August 2007)

nade schrieb:


> Also Föhnig zotos, das 2. mit dem Kreis nicht ganz ausgefüllt sieht, denk ich mal, nicht schlecht aus.
> ...


gut dann mal eine Umrandungs-Version das .de überlasse ich der Vorstellungskraft.


----------



## maxi (20 August 2007)

Hinten drauf kommt:

AWL macht echte Männer glücklich.

oder

Nur Steuerungstechniker machen frauen glücklich.

oder

maxi for Ministerpräsident!


----------



## seeba (20 August 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> Hinten drauf kommt:
> 
> AWL macht echte Männer glücklich.
> 
> ...


Also ich bin ja für den zweiten Vorschlag...


----------



## TobiasA (20 August 2007)

Vielleicht auch:

Elektriker sucht Anschluß  

Aber der zweite Satz ist auch ganz in Ordnung.  

Das Logo von Fönig Zotos sieht jetzt so ganz gut aus, und das .de denken wir uns dann. Wird auch sicher jeder andre tun.

Gruß, Tobias


----------



## seeba (20 August 2007)

Schreibt doch das ".de" bitte bei. ;-)


----------



## zotos (20 August 2007)

Am .de soll es ja nicht hängen. Ich habe die Schriftart mal etwas fetter gestaltet.


----------



## Jelly (20 August 2007)

*passt!*

yo, ich bin dafür. sieht doch gut aus!


----------



## maxi (20 August 2007)

Kann man dann sps-forum.de/member.php?u=2800 draus machen.


----------



## Markus (20 August 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> Kann man dann sps-forum.de/member.php?u=2800 draus machen.


 
der wäre geil...


:s18:


----------



## maxi (20 August 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> der wäre geil...
> 
> 
> :s18:


 

Markus, du hast einfach Geschmak


----------



## ASEGS (21 August 2007)

*Zeichnung Poloshirt*

Hallo die Herren und die Damen (falls es noch welche gibt(?)  )

Ich habe mal Shirts gemalt mit dem Logo was hier entworfen worden ist. Leider habe ich kein gutes Mal-Programm und mit der Maus ist das echt schwer umzusetzen. Sorry, hab es besser nicht hinbekommen 

Das Logo nur an der Brusttasche sticken zu lassen finde ich recht unauffällig. Daher habe ich mal auf der Rückseite der Shirts das Logo nochmal angebracht. Könnt ja mal selber schauen. Gerade die Größenverhältnisse ungefähr von Shirt und Logo.

Die Zeichnungen sollen nur mal der visuellen Vorstellungskraft behilflich sein.
Dachte die farbe Schwarz beim Shirt hätte den Platz 1 gemacht. ALso bitte einfach das Ganze sich in dunkelblau denken!

Gute Nacht
ASEGS


----------



## godi (21 August 2007)

Wenn ich mir die eng geschnittenen Poloshirts und die letzten Fotos von dem Forumstreffen ansehe... Naja...
OK ein paar Poloshirts werden sicher auch in Übergröße (oder Bierbauchschnitt) bestellt werden können!   

godi


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (21 August 2007)

Hallo ASGES!

Bei mir kommt da nur:

Sie sind nicht angemeldet oder Sie haben keine Rechte diese Seite zu betreten. Dies könnte einer der Gründe sein:
Sie sind nicht angemeldet. Bitte füllen Sie die Felder unten auf der Seite aus und versuchen Sie es erneut.
Sie haben keine ausreichenden Rechte, um auf diese Seite zuzugreifen. Dies kann der Fall sein, wenn Sie Beiträge eines anderen Benutzers ändern möchten oder administrative bzw. andere nicht erlaubte Funktionen aufrufen.
Sie versuchen einen Beitrag zu verfassen und haben keine Schreibrechte oder warten noch auf die Aktivierung Ihrer Registrierung.

Liegt das jetzt an meinem Rechner???
Mir ist in letzter zeit aufgefallen, dass das Forum SEEEHHRR Langsam geworden ist.
(Vom anklicken eines beitrags bis zur anzeige ca. 20 Sekunden!!!)
Geht das nur mir so?!?

Gruß
Timo


----------



## ASEGS (21 August 2007)

Hallo Unimog HeizeR!

Keine Ahnung, kann ich Dir leider nicht sagen. 

Können die anderen das auch nicht sehen?
Ich lade mal nochmal die Bilder hoch. Vielleicht kannst Du ja diese aufrufen.

Gruss
ASEGS


----------



## Zefix (21 August 2007)

bei mir gehts, auch die Bilder im vorigen Post...


----------



## da_kine (21 August 2007)

Schaut doch mal unter www.shirtfriends.com Dort gibts einen guten Shirt Konfigurator. Dann kann man sich das besser vorstellen.

MFG

Markus


----------



## Ralle (21 August 2007)

@ASEGS

Noch etwas auf den Rücken finde ich auch gut.
Ich hab ja schon bedruckte T-Shirts, welche wir uns bei einer Firma machen lassen. Da wird bei einfachen Logos und Schriftzügen wird mit einer Art Folie gearbeitet, die mit einem Schneidplotter geschnitten wird und dann unter Temperatur und Druck auf die T-Shirts kommt. Das ist sehr haltbar, sieht recht gut aus und kostet bei einem großen Logo auf dem Rücken und einem kleinen Logo mit dem Namen des Trägers ca. 10 Euro + T-Shirt. Für komplizierte mehrfarbige Logos wird per Siebdruck (glaub ich)? das Logo hergestellt und dann ebenfalls mit speziellen Pressen auf das T-Shirt "gedruckt". Etwas teurer, aber da macht es dann die Menge und natürlich immer recht edel. Sticken ist auch eine prima Sache, aber da wird es wohl bei dem kleinen Brustlogo bleiben, denke ich.


----------



## zotos (21 August 2007)

@Ralle: Wann gehst Du zum Tätowierer?


----------



## Ralle (21 August 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> @Ralle: Wann gehst Du zum Tätowierer?



Das Problem mit dem Tätowieren ist der komplizierte Logowechsel.


----------



## ASEGS (21 August 2007)

@da_kinde

Danke! Habe mal versucht das Logo vom SPS-Forum irgendwie der Größe entsprechend in der Relation an die Brusttasche anzupassen. Geht irgendwie nicht. Oder ich kann es nicht! 


@Ralle
Ja genau an so eine Möglichkeit habe ich auch gedacht, das Logo so am Rücken anbringen zu lassen. Wie Du schon sagst, das Besticken am Rücken in der Größe würde zu teuer werden. 

Gruß
ASEGS


----------



## TobiasA (21 August 2007)

Ja. Davon nehme ich zwei.

Gruß, Tobias


----------



## maxi (21 August 2007)

*Das wird Markus neuer Firmenwagen *

lach :O)


ah und : :s18:


----------



## Ralle (21 August 2007)

Yep und der maxi kommt vorn dran, als Galionsfigur .


----------



## maxi (21 August 2007)

Ralle schrieb:


> Yep und der maxi kommt vorn dran, als Galionsfigur .


 
Meinst wohl als Phalussymbol


----------



## Maxl (21 September 2007)

ASEGS schrieb:


> Ich habe mal Shirts gemalt mit dem Logo was hier entworfen worden ist. Leider habe ich kein gutes Mal-Programm und mit der Maus ist das echt schwer umzusetzen. Sorry, hab es besser nicht hinbekommen
> 
> Das Logo nur an der Brusttasche sticken zu lassen finde ich recht unauffällig. Daher habe ich mal auf der Rückseite der Shirts das Logo nochmal angebracht. Könnt ja mal selber schauen. Gerade die Größenverhältnisse ungefähr von Shirt und Logo.


 
Zur Gestaltung noch ein Vorschlag:
Schriftzug und Logo auf der Brusttasche ist optimal!
Doch statt das Logo und den Namen Groß auf den Rücken zu drucken wäre es denkbar, den "Leitspruch" dieses Forums auf den Rcken zu drucken.

Ich muss dazusagen, dass dies nicht eine Idee ist, sondern bei unseren Firmen T-Shirts ist das generell so: auf der Brust das Logo - am Rücken der Leitspruch.

Weitere Vorschläge?

mfg
Maxl


PS: ist es eigentlich denkbar, die Polo-Shirts zu "personalisieren" ?? Sprich: irgendwo (z.B. auf der Brust direkt unter dem Logo) wird der Nickname eingestickt?


----------



## nade (21 September 2007)

Oder :: Ich bin schuld :: dadrunter ein Fadenkreutz... hier Treffen :lol:


----------



## TommyG (21 September 2007)

Den Leitspruch

auf dem Rücken?

' 				Siemens, Siemens, who the f... is Siemens?'

So etwa 

Das mit der Insel würd ich den Festoianern empfehlen....

Greetz, tom


----------



## Dabbes vorm Herrn (2 März 2008)

TobiasA schrieb:


> Ich habe auch Interesse an einem T- oder Poloshirt, lieber noch das Poloshirt, aber in Schwarz, dunkelgrau, anthrazit oder dunkelblau. Namenssschriftzug wäre fein, aber wohl zu kompliziert.
> 
> Kondome bitte nur mit exklusiven SPS- Forum Lustnoppen in Form eines Step7- Logos, oder, alternativ, mit dem Schriftzug "Siemens- Lass dich bestechen".
> 
> ...




*GRÖÖÖÖÖLLLLLL

* ROFL


Erste Sahne, Junge...... Lacht sich wech.....


----------

